# Moving Text On TV (Secondary Monitor)



## irwansaputra_ws (Jan 26, 2007)

Any body knows...?I want to play a moving text on TV Monitor as secondary using visual Basic 6.I have seen in waiting room in several shops.Pls let me know. Thanks a lot....


----------

